# Eclipse 3.1 -> lokale JavaDoc



## maesi (1. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen

 Ich habe eine kleien Frage zu Eclipse 3.1.

 In den Versionen 3.0.x konnte man bei den Window->Preferences dann unter java/installed jres das JRE anwählen und unter edit den lokalen Pfad der JavaDoc angeben.
 Unter Eclipse 3.1 geht das nicht mehr und es wird immer die Online-JavaDoc geholt.

 Wo kann man nun die URL der lokalen JavaDoc angeben oder geht das nicht mehr?

 Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

 Gruss
 Mäsi


----------



## elmato (1. Juli 2005)

klick mal waerend du STRG gedrueckt haelts auf eine variable, z.b. JPanel, dann oeffnet sich die source davon in einem neuen fenster, dort gibt es dann einen button "attache source" darauf klicken und zur src.zip vom sdk gehen, dann sollte es klappen


----------



## maesi (1. Juli 2005)

dass ist nicht dass was ich suche.

 ich suche die JavaDoc und nicht das Source-File.


----------



## elmato (1. Juli 2005)

ja aber damit wird dann javadoc angezeigt, ansonsten unter properties von deinem project


----------



## maesi (1. Juli 2005)

nein es wird nicht die JavaDoc angezeigt sondern das Source-File.

 unter den project-properties habe ich nur einen eintrag zur JavaDoc gefunden und das ist die JavaDoc von meinem eigenen Projekt und nicht vom JRE.

 wenn ich auf einer Klasse F1 drücke kann ich schon die JavaDoc öffnen, nur ist das die Online-JavaDoc und ich möchte die lokale JavaDoc!


----------



## elmato (1. Juli 2005)

also unter preferences->java->classpath musst du bei JRE_LIB die rt.jar anhaengen bei JRE_SRC die src.zip und dann kannst du auch noch das oben gesagte machen und dann wird die javadoc angezeigt, zumindest bei mir...

//edit 
und zum thema das sourcefile wird angezeigt, das ist doch die javadoc.....


----------



## maesi (1. Juli 2005)

a jetzt hab ich gesehen was du meinst

 vielen dank.


----------

